

React Developer Tools, a Chrome Extension for debugging React JS Components - sebmarkbage
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/01/02/react-chrome-developer-tools.html

======
spicyj
I've used React quite a bit and find React apps pretty easy to debug so I
haven't felt the need for something like this, but I'm looking forward to
having another tool in my belt for the next time I find myself in a confusing
situation. Big thanks to Sebastian for building this.

